#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-28
<askhl> Mystisk!
<askhl> Gad vide om indstillingen kan tilsidesættes af noget andet
<askhl> eller om den måske ikke har opdaget det endnu, selv om det virker usandsynligt da det fungerede med det samme for mig
<asger> askhl,  tjaa...tak for forsøget indtil videre i hvert fald
<askhl> Du kan altid logge ud og ind igen og se om det fungerer
<askhl> så bliver gconf-indstillingerne med sikkerhed genindlæst
<asger> askhl, det prøver jeg lige
<asger> askhl, jeg vender tilbage om lidt
<decibyte> for the record (bliver den her kanal logget?), så tror jeg at hardwaren også skal understøte det der 2-finger-scroll for at man kan det. går man ind i ubuntus museindstillinger er der et flueben til det, men det er ikke tilgængeligt hos mig fordi min pegeplade ikke understøtter det.
<MikeDK> http://www.projectbossanova.com/comp/vote
<dmcn> decibyte har ret - kun nogen trackpads understøtter 2-finger scroll - andre kan emulere det ved at vurdere "vægten" på trackpad'en, men det er ikke nær så præcist :)
<MikeDK> yep præcis dmcn, chrsitofferbuchholz lavede vist nok et script for en 1½-2 år siden der satte ens touchpad op til det, hvis den altså understøttede det
<MikeDK> hov
<MikeDK> ChrisBuchholz
<MikeDK> det var før det implementeret i mus-indstillingerne i ubuntu i hvert tilfældet
<MikeDK> +blevc
<MikeDK> argh har tykke fingre i dag :-P
<dmcn> ?spørgsmål nogen, der har erfaring med at køre flere instanser af pidgin, helst med to forskellige config-dirs?
<dmcn> nå, det var sgu da markant nemmere end forventet - pidgin config=.configdir -m så kører det :)
<MikeDK> dmcn, det har jeg dog ikke, men har faktisk selv prøvet for noget tid siden. måske nærmere 1-1½ år siden, for ville godt kunne have flere duer flyvende :-)
 * soren indser ikke helt nytteværdien
<MikeDK> well, kommer vel an på hvor hvad man kan lide af setups, og hvad man ikke kan lide :-P
<MikeDK> -hvor
<dmcn> soren, vi har et live-chat-system, som bruger gmail-konti som supporter-kontakt - live-chat-systemet kan ikke forstå en away-status, så min klient er nødt til at gå offline, når jeg ikke er aktiv ved min computer, for at forhindre, at kunder skriver til mig, når jeg ikke er der
<dmcn> det kan pidgin - men jeg har ikke lyst til at gå offline på mine generelle pidgin-konti
<dmcn> så en ny instans, udelukkende til live-support, kan bruges til formålet - så kan den gå offline efter 5 minutters inaktivitet :)
<soren> dmcn: Du kan godt gå offline på blot en enkelt konto, svjh.
<soren> dmcn: Ah, yes.
<soren> dmcn: Havde ikke lige tænkt over det der automagiske inaktivitets-ståhej.
<MikeDK> hehe automagiske?? nyt ord til samlingen :-))
<dmcn> automagisk er et godt ord - desværre syntes vores kunder ikke om det, så vi bruger det ikke konsekvent i vores interfaces længere
<MikeDK> hehe :-)
<askhl_> decibyte: o.k., modtaget
<dmcn> ?spørgsmål i forlængelse af sidste spørgsmål: hvilken kommando køres i praksis, når man låser en ubuntu-maskine? :)
<soren> dmcn: Der bliver sendt en d-bus besked.
<soren> dmcn: ...men du kan bruge gnome-screensaver-command --lock. Den gør det samme.
<dmcn> soren, tak - desværre ser det ikke ud til, at den understøtter start og end-commands lige som xlock gør, hvilket ellers kunne bruges til at gå offline når maskinen låses
<dmcn> ih
<dmcn> hm, til gengæld bør der vel også fyres en D-BUS-event når maskinen låses? hm... :)
<Ubuntubruger2> Godeftermiddag på chatten (: Nogen som kan hjælpe mig?
<Blfriis> Ubuntubruger2, hvad er problemet
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har en computer, som jeg kom til at fomatere fra NTFS til ext4 (Mener jeg), også har jeg kørt en Testdisk og Photorec, Kan ikke huske hvilket program som gjorde det, men en af dem spyttede en .dd fil ud på 256 GB.
<Ubuntubruger2> Mit spørgsmål er... Hvordan bruger jeg filen?
<Blfriis> ja der må jeg desværre melde pas.. måske der er andre der kan hjælpe
<decibyte> det kunne godt lyde som en fil der skal bruges sammen med dd-kommandoen
<decibyte> skal du have den over på en disk som der ikke ligger noget vigtigt på?
<Ubuntubruger2> Ja, jeg har forsøgt en "dd -if /media/MINEKSTERNE/filnavn.dd -of /dev/sda"
<decibyte> det skulle gerne gøre det så
<Ubuntubruger2> Filen skulle gerne "pakkes ud" på den harddisk som blev formateret.. Der ligger nyinstalleret Ubuntu på den
<Ubuntubruger2> SÃ¥ intet vigtigt
<decibyte> hvad sker der når du kører den kommando?
<Ubuntubruger2> dd: invalid option
<decibyte> måske skal den dd'es til en partition (fx /dev/sda1), vistnok afhængigt af om filen indeholder information for en hel disk eller kun en partition (jeg er ikke vildt stærk i det her)
<decibyte> hmm
<Ubuntubruger2> "dd: invalid option --'i'"
<decibyte> har du installeret dd? ved ikke om den kommer med som standard
<Ubuntubruger2> helt præcist
<decibyte> ahh
<decibyte> du skal nok bruge --if og --of
<Ubuntubruger2> ?
<Ubuntubruger2> s;
<Ubuntubruger2> Ellers.. Hvordan installeres deT?
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg kan godt forsøge med sda1. Tror bare ikke harddisken er stor nok
<Ubuntubruger2> Jamen.. Er det ikke bare med som standard..
<decibyte> næh
<decibyte> dd if=... of=...
<decibyte> uden streger foran
<decibyte> prøv bare med /dev/sda
<decibyte> men disken skal jo være stor nok til at rumme det hele
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er den. Jeg kørte den med "=" i stedet for "-if" Så siger den: "dd: unrecognized operand /media/Mineksterne/filnavn.dd"
<decibyte> hvad har du skrevet helt præcist?
<decibyte> ...
<decibyte> suk :)
<Ubuntubruger8> #decibyte - Mit internet gik :-S Modtog du det sidste jeg skrev/svarede du?
<Ubuntubruger8> *Jeg er Ubuntubruger2 s:
<decibyte> det sidste jeg skrev var:
<decibyte> hvad har du skrevet helt præcist?
<decibyte> man skal skrive det a la det her: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null
<decibyte> hvor if er kilden og of er der hvor man vil skrive til
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg skrev "dd if= /media/MinEksterneHardisknavn/filen.dd of= /dev/sda"
<decibyte> du skal ikke have mellemrum med mellem = og stierne
<Ubuntubruger8> Ahaaaaaa.. Uden mellemrum siger den "dd: opening /dev/sda: Permission denied"
<Ubuntubruger8> Kører Ubuntu Live Usb hvis det gør forskel
<Ubuntubruger8> Dev/sda er ikke mounted
<Ubuntubruger8> Skal jeg gøre det? s: Kan det bruge den når ubuntu har mounted den?
<decibyte> hov, var lige væk
<decibyte> du skal huske at skrive sudo foran
<decibyte> sudo dd ...
<Ubuntubruger8> Ahaa (; Nu sker der noget tror jeg
<Ubuntubruger8> Mountede den også lige.. Den brokkede sig ikke
<decibyte> den kommer ikke med noget output før den er helt færdig, og det kan godt tage lang tid
<decibyte> men der er en snydekode til at finde ud af hvor langt den er
<decibyte> hvis du åbner en terminal mere og kører "kill -USR1 [PID]" hvor [pid] er process id'et for dd, så skriver den hvor langt den er.
<Ubuntubruger8> "snydekode" (; Jeg forsøger
<Ubuntubruger8> Den "kill" del lyder altså ikke godt
<decibyte> nej, men den gør ikke noget farligt
<decibyte> det tager sikkert en milliard år, så sæt dig til at lave noget andet, og så kør den kommando engang i mellem og se hvor langt den er nået
<Ubuntubruger8> Ah,, Jeg troede den auto-refreshede eller noget
<decibyte> nej. den udskriver som standard slet ingenting.
<decibyte> derfor skal man forstyrre den og narre den til at sige hvad den har gang i
<Ubuntubruger8> Okay. Men.. Hvis jeg har 2 terminaler åbne.. Hvordan ved jeg så hvad id den har?
<decibyte> dens process-id er uafhængigt af hvilken terminal der kører den
<Ubuntubruger8> SÃ¥ hvad leder jeg efter?
<decibyte> skriv, i den anden terminal: ps -U DITBRUGERNAVN | grep dd
<decibyte> så skulle den gerne give dig en linjes tekst med et tal først. det er det tal der er id'et
<decibyte> hvis du kører fra live-cd så er brugernavnet vist bare ubuntu eller noget i den stil. det står øverst til højre i menulinjen lige før sluk-knappen.
<Ubuntubruger8> Hader det engelske tastatur når ens taster er dansk.. Hvordan laver man | på engelsk?
<decibyte> æhm..
<decibyte> vistnok på * eller '
<decibyte> eller også tasten ovenover
<decibyte> men ellers kan du lige gå ind i indstillingerne og ændre det til dansk tastatur
<Ubuntubruger8> "ERROR: List of real groups must follow -U"
<Ubuntubruger8> Også står der er en masse
<decibyte> hvad skriver du som brugernavn?
<decibyte> ellers kan du finde dit brugernavn med kommandoen whoami
<Ubuntubruger8> Smart med alle de kommandoer :D Prøver lige
<decibyte> ja. terminalen er et fantastisk værktøj :)
<Ubuntubruger8> Hvis man kan finde ud af kommandoerne ;) Ellers besværligt.
<Ubuntubruger8> Men.. Tror jeg har ID nu
<decibyte> okay. så prøv med den der kill-kommando og se om dd fortæller hvor langt den er.
<Ubuntubruger8> Tastede det.. Og skete intet
<decibyte> hvad kom der ud af kommandoen med ps osv..
<Ubuntubruger8> 4462
<decibyte> altså... skete der intet i den terminal hvor du kørte kill-kommandoen eller ovre i terminalen med dd? det er i dd-terminalen der kommer noget
<decibyte> dd-processen kører i den første terminal, så det er der dd skriver noget, selvom det er fra den anden terminal du forstyrrer den
<decibyte> gik dit net i stykker igen?
<Ubuntubruger8> ¨Nej nej (: Faldt lige  i staver over Tv'et. Undskyld (: Men der sker heller ikke noget i den første.
<Ubuntubruger8> Den står bare med samme kommando som jeg indtastede som startede det hele (:
<decibyte> hmm...
<Ubuntubruger8> Men det ser ellers ud til den æder den.. For ingen error.
<decibyte> skriv lige hvad hele kommandoen med ps og grep skrev
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg kan ikke taste den igen.. den gør det samme som den kill command gør.. Æder den, men intet sker
<decibyte> men hvor fik du så id'et fra?
<decibyte> altså det der 4462?
<Ubuntubruger8> Det fik jeg fra den ps -U. Men den vil ikke æde den længere
<decibyte> er dd færdig?
<Ubuntubruger8> Den første vi startede med ? Den med min fil med backup?
<decibyte> ja
<decibyte> i den første terminal?
<Ubuntubruger8> Nej, det tror jeg ikke.. Harddisken kører rundt
<decibyte> men...
<decibyte> står markøren og blinker som i at du kan skrive en ny kommando i den terminal?
<Ubuntubruger8> Ja den blinker.. Men der står ikke det der ala "Ubuntu@ubuntu-PC" Foran. Der er kun den markør
<decibyte> nå, okay
<decibyte> hvis du kører "ps -U ditbrugernavn" så kommer der en liste med alle dine processer
<decibyte> er der ikke nogen dd på den liste?
<Ubuntubruger8> 2 sek
<Ubuntubruger8> Intet dd.. Er du sikker på den kill ikke gjorde noget? For den vil jo ikke æde den grep kommando
<decibyte> ikke hvis du skrev den rigtigt
<decibyte> og i så fald skulle den første terminal være tilbage til at du kan skrive en kommando igen
<decibyte> men hvis du har masser af tid, så prøv at stoppe dd (ctrl+c)
<Ubuntubruger8> Er det smart? Den er jo godt igang
<decibyte> ja, måske
<decibyte> ahh... det er nok mig der er en idiot
<Ubuntubruger8> Altså jeg skrev "kill -USR1 4462"
<Ubuntubruger8> a hva?
<decibyte> prøv med ps -U root | grep dd
<Ubuntubruger8> 2 sek
<Ubuntubruger8> "2 ? 00:00:00 kthreadd" næste linie "5731 pts/0 00:08:04 dd"
<decibyte> jæs
<decibyte> så er det 5731
<decibyte> i stedet for 4462
<decibyte> det må du undskylde. jeg glemte lige at dd kører som root.
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg prøver.
<Ubuntubruger8> SÃ¥ det er: "kill -USR1 5731"
<decibyte> ja
<decibyte> og så ovre i den terminal som dd kører i, der skulle den gerne skrive ud hvor langt den er
<Ubuntubruger8> "bash: kill: (5731) - Operation not permitted"
<decibyte> hov
<decibyte> ja
<decibyte> sudo foran :)
<Ubuntubruger8> Er du sikker på den ikke dræber processen? (;
<decibyte> ja
<decibyte> har selv brugt det flere gange
<decibyte> som man dd siger: "Sending a USR1 signal to a running `dd' process makes it print I/O statistics to standard error and then resume copying."
<Ubuntubruger8> Den sætning forstod jeg ikk
<Ubuntubruger8> Så skrev den noget :D Den fortæller mig at den har kopieret 61 Gb. Den gør det med 14.9 MB/s
<Ubuntubruger8> Fantastisk :D
<Ubuntubruger8> Så håber jeg squ det virker til slut.
<Ubuntubruger8> Det jo ikke sikkert
<decibyte> det plejer at virke upåklageligt for mig
<decibyte> kør kommandoen en gang i mellem og se hvor langt den er nået
<decibyte> hvis det er fucked, så er det nok fordi du som sagt skal dd'e til en partition i stedet for en disk
<decibyte> så må du oprette en partition på hele din disk og dd'e til /dev/sda1 i stedet
<decibyte> men vent og se hvad der sker
<Ubuntubruger8> Ja, det gør jeg også (: Men det kan jo også være at Testdisk (Som jeg tror lavede filen) ikke helt kunne unformatere det.. Den foreslog det, så ville da prøve (:
<decibyte> jeg har aldrig brugt (og knapt nok hørt om) testdisk. men hvis den er til den slags har den forhåbentligt gjort sit arbejde ordentligt.
<Ubuntubruger8> Det håber jeg. Men lyder vildt hvis den kan unformatere
<decibyte> så længe du ikke har skrevet noget oven i de gamle data lyder det rimeligt sandsynligt at den kan genskabe det meste
<decibyte> jeg smutter nu. held og lykke med det. jeg vender nok tilbage senere hvis det er. og ellers er der helt sikkert nogle af de andre endnu klogere herinde som kan hjælpe dig.
 * decibyte er langt væk
<Ubuntubruger8> Skræmmende.. Hvis den kan genskabe alt efter en formatering. Noget må da gå tabt... Men tusind tak for hjælpen (:
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg vil forsøge at finde dig herinde igen, for at fortælle resultatet ;)
<Ubuntubruger4> hey
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har gået og leget lidt med tanken om at få mit 6950 sapphire kort til at virke men det syntes rimelig umuligt at få de rigtige drivere til det. er der nogle forslag?
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej.
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg vil gerne installere Ubuntu på min Acer Aspire One A110, men jeg kan ikke finde ud af det. Jeg har downloadet Ubuntu til min USB og lavet den til en Universal Installer.
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvad skal jeg efterfølgende gøre?
<Ubuntubruger0> ?Jeg vil gerne installere Ubuntu på min Acer Aspire One A110, men jeg kan ikke finde ud af det. Jeg har downloadet Ubuntu til min USB og lavet den til en Universal Installer. Hvad skal jeg efterfølgende gøre?
<Blfriis> Ubuntubruger0, prøv om denne guide kan hjælpe http://ubuntudanmark.dk/help/10.10/usb-creator/booting-from-the-live-usb.php
<Ubuntubruger0> Tak :)
<Blfriis> Ubuntubruger0,  så lidt
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvilken en af de tre USB i BIOS Boot skal jeg vælge ??
<Ubuntubruger0> USB CDROM?
<Ubuntubruger0> USB FDD, USB HDD?
<Blfriis> ja jeg er lidt i tvivl men det er nok usb cd rom
<Blfriis> ellers er det sikkert usb hdd
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-29
<Ubuntubruger9> Goddag   Jeg overvejer at prøve LinuxMint i stedet for min standart Ubuntu.  Er det okay, at tale om Mint her, eller har Mint eget website, chat m.m. på dansk?
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, du må godt tale om mint, men det er ikke sikkert vi kan hjælpe dig lige så godt
<Ubuntubruger9> Okay
<jarlen> du skal ikke forvente nær så meget respons på Mint-spørgsmål her, som på Ubuntuspørgsmål ihvertfald, da det er de færreste der har reel erfaring :-)
<Ubuntubruger9> Som jeg har forstået det, er Mint "blot" andre farver, og nogle ekstra programmer indstalleret.  Kan man så gætte på, at det som er på dansk i Ubuntu også er på dansk i Mint?
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, mint har efterhånden bevæget sig langt væk fra Ubuntu og de har planer om at skifte fra Ubuntu til debian som basis for deres distribution
<AJenbo> De har vist også et helt andet softwarecenter
<Ubuntubruger9> er Ubuntu ikke en overbygning på Debian?
<AJenbo> (stadig mange af de samme programmer)
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, jo
<AJenbo> Oversættelser bliver så vidt muligt gjort ved det oprindelige project så er et program oversat i Ubuntu burde det også være det i Mint, fedora, mandriva og alle andre distributioner
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg har brugt Ubuntu et par år, men jeg er kun bruger. Jeg laver intet. (rettelser, m.m.)
<Ubuntubruger9> bruger grafisk interface til alt.  Elsker Softwarecenter
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg kan dog ikke få LibreOffice ind på min Ubuntu.  Èn af de ting jeg gerne vil prøve på en Mint
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, har du prøvet en af de guides der er til at tilføje libre arkivet?
<decibyte> hvis du gerne vil prøve libreoffice i ubuntu, så er der en guide her: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/
<decibyte> alternativt kan du - helt på eget ansvar - prøve en testversion af den kommende ubuntu 11.04. hvis du kan vente et par dage så kommer den første beta ifølge planen og ellers er alpha 3 der nu.
<decibyte> libreoffice skulle vistnok være med i den 11.04
<AJenbo> yep
<AJenbo> det har den været siden alpha 2
<decibyte> okay :)
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, efter du har fulgt guiden til at installere libreoffice skal du også installere libreoffice-gnome for at få det på dansk.
<Ubuntubruger9> Nej, jeg har ikke set nogle af guiderne. Kendte ikke den henviste side. Skal lige til fyse., men kigger på det senere. Tak
<Ubuntubruger9> Har nu forsøgt, at følge guiden på omgubuntu.co.uk  men det kiksede
<Ubuntubruger9> alle delene af LibreOffice "bliver ikke installeret"
<Ubuntubruger9> mere præcist: core, writer, calc, impress, draw, math, base, report-builder, filter-mobiledev samt java-common
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, kan du finde libreoffice i softwarecenteret?
<AJenbo> og får du nogen fejl?
<AJenbo> Du kan foresten skifte navn ved at skrive /navn DitNavn
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål kan man søge igennem en masse filer der er i en mappe for et ord?
<kristian-aalborg> nikolaj_basher: inde i selve filerne eller i filnavnet?
<kristian-aalborg> begge dele kan lade sig gøre... det første kan dog måske være lidt sløvt på en langsom maskine
<nikolaj_basher> det første jeg kender kommandoen til en fil grep ORD FIL
<kristian-aalborg> true
<askhl_> nikolaj_basher: hvis du alligevel kender grep, så stil dig i mappen og skriv: find | xargs grep ORD
<askhl_> (smarte ting er mulige såsom f.eks. find -name "*.txt" | .....
<askhl_> )
<nikolaj_basher> askhl, tak :D
<kristian-aalborg> askhl: jeg har noget bash der driller, kan du evt. lokkes til at se på det?
<kristian-aalborg> det er maje maje simpelt, men det er ikke så let at google da søgningen bliver for bred
<askhl_> kristian-aalborg: du kan altid stille spørgsmålet og se om jeg lader som om jeg er til stede eller ikke
<kristian-aalborg> true ;)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg skulle lige boote maskinen med det relevantre script på op
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/UbRGzHiF
<kristian-aalborg> det er en screensaver til screen
<kristian-aalborg> men jeg kan ikke helt få det til at spille... den skal bare vise et tilfældigt billede i X sekunder og så gå videre til næste
<askhl_> Det ved jeg ikke rigtig noget om
<kristian-aalborg> bruger du screen?
<nikolaj_basher> kristian-aalborg, jeg ved ikke meget om det men mangler der ikke en betingelse
<askhl_> kristian-aalborg: ja, til et par simple ting
<TLE> hvad er fbv?
<askhl_> (bl.a. irc-klienten der kører lige nu)
<kristian-aalborg> det er en viewer til billeder... den eneste, jeg har kunnet finde som virkede under screen
<kristian-aalborg> den er ikke i repos
<TLE> altså bash while-løkken er i hvert fald fin nok
<TLE> har du tjekket om den kan se de filer fu vil vise, erstatte fbv med ls
<TLE> og måske putte en sleep ind, ellers kommer det til at gå stærkt
<kristian-aalborg> ja
<kristian-aalborg> altså, det virker ok
<TLE> hmm og fbv kører ok for sig selv går jeg ud fra
<TLE> så er det næsten nødt til at være noget kontekstafhængigt
<TLE> hmm, nå jeg skal spise, god fornøjelse
<kristian-aalborg> velbekomme
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der nogle af jer der har fundet eller har et forslag til et bedre admin program til lamp serveren en IspCP
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-30
<jarlen> Jeg har en liste med ord jeg gerne vil lave til overskrifterr, dvs. prepende <h4> og append </h4> til hver linje
<jarlen> ?spørgsmål er der tilfældigvis en smart måde at gøre det på i vim, eller er det manuelt?
<[dmp]> jarlen: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1697 er måske noget du kunne bruge.. ellers er der også andre scripts der kan gøre html-skrivning nemmere; https://github.com/rstacruz/sparkup
<soren> jarlen: % s/^/<h4>/g
<soren> jarlen: efterfulgt af
<soren> jarlen: % s/$/<\/h4>/g
<soren> jarlen: Alternativt:
<soren> jarlen: % s/\(.*\)/<h4>\1<\/h4>/g
<asger> ?spørgsmål. Kan jeg få to-finger-scrolling på min touch-pad?
<decibyte> asger, det kræver at hardwaren understøtter det
<decibyte> hvis du går ind i museindstillingerne, så er der et flueben til det såfremt din hardware understøtter det (ellers er fluebenet gråt og kan ikke ændres)
<asger> decibyte, Hej. Okay, så ser det ikke godt ud for mig. For den har ikke den indstilling
<asger> satans
<decibyte> ærgerligt. min maskine har det heller ikke.
<decibyte> men du skulle gerne kunne se et flueben du ikke kan ændre på. kan det passe der er et faneblad i museindstillingerne der hedder mousepad eller noget i den stil? derunder.
<decibyte> jeg er ikke på en ubuntumaskine lige nu, så det er lidt freestyle fra hukommelsen det her.
<decibyte> der var nogen den anden dag der snakkede om et hack hvor man kunne fingere det ved at måle på trykstyrken på padden, men det er ikke noget jeg selv har prøvet.
<asger> decibyte, sry. var lige væk. Men jeg har ikke noget flueben, der hedder noget med two finger sroll overhovedet
<decibyte> nå, okay
<decibyte> jeg kan lige se på det når jeg kommer hjem. ved ikke hvor længe du bliver hængende.
<asger> decibyte, ikke så længe. Men måske kommer jeg på senere, så kigger jeg efter dig
<decibyte> gør det :)
<asger> decibyte, ikke så længe. Men måske kommer jeg på senere, så kigger jeg efter dig i fare. Men den foreslår noget jeg skal gøre ved BIOS. Er der en der kan hjælpe?
<asger> ?spørgsmål. Jeg har et spørrgsmål til denne guide: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1491   Det handler om BIOS.
<asger> Er der en der kan hjælpe?
<asger> Hov, undskyld dobbelt-post. Skærmen begrænsede teksten
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der nogle af jeg der har arbejdet med pure-ftp og proftp? hvilken skal man fortrække?
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: Den der løser dit behov bedst. Begge er rimelig kraftfulde værktøjer med fordele og ulemper. Så det er i høj grad et spørgsmål om hvad der passer en bedst og hvad man kender bedst.
<j_s> hey folkens - er der andre end mig, der har problemer med "notification area" programmet til ens menubjælke. Min vil i dag ikke viser ikoner for mine åbne programmer - fx. xchat så jeg kan se ikonet på alle desktops. Det virker i går inden jeg hældte en masse opdateringer ind
<decibyte> hvis ham asger med tofingerrul vender tilbage, så vis ham evt. det her: http://blackfin.cannedtuna.org/two-finger-scroll
<lars_bauer> Hej. Jeg har ikke været på nettet i et halvt år med min ubuntu  10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx. Jeg har skiftet internetudbyder. Når jeg forsøger at lave apt-get update får jeg besked på at sourcen ikke kan findes og det udskrivet en url som den ikke kan accesse. Når jeg går ind på denne  url i min browser downloader den straks filen. ? Hvad kan der være galt.
<lars_bauer> ?spørgsmål
<Altered_States__> Jeg tror ikke at du har internet forbindelse, får din computer en ip adresse?
<sound-top> lars_bauer:  Prøv med følgende: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade -y" i terminalen hvis den fejler så giv os hele fejlmældingen så kan i måske se hvad der driller. ud fra uvenstående kan det ligne noget dns der driller, men det kan også være så meget andet
<lars_bauer> sound-top se uddate her -> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/31048
<sound-top> lars_bauer: den maskine opfører sig godtnok som om den ikke er på nettet eller ikke kan finde serveren. jeg kan se du bruger dk serveren.
<sound-top> 1: er den på nettet i firefox?
<lars_bauer> Ja jeg er på den nu og alt virker også denne chat.
<sound-top> hvis ja, så prøv at gå ind i synaptic og ændre din server til den der hedder hovedserver (tror jeg nok.)
<sound-top> jeg er på natty lige nu der er tingene lidt anderledes
<lars_bauer> hvordan går jeg ind i synaptic ?
<sound-top> system>administration>synaptic tror jeg nok, eller du kan kalde det fra terminalen med sudo synaptic (da det kræver adin rettigheder)
<sound-top> under instillinger>arkiver kan du vælge server
<lars_bauer> Same shit :-(
<lars_bauer> ?jeg havde en fast ip tidligere, det har jeg ikke nu, kan det have betydning ?
<lars_bauer> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger1> Godaften (: Nogen som ved hvorfor min computer pludselig går død, når jeg har brugt XBMC i noget tid?
<sound-top> lars_bauer: da du er online i firefox burde det ikke være det der driller, men prøv i terminalen at skrive "ping -c4 dmi.dk" dmi er en side der skal svare rimelig hurtigt. hvad siger den af svar? derefter så prøv at pinge den server der ikke vil svare
<[dmp]> Er det kun mig der ikke har set "Translation-da" i de repositories lars_bauer bruger?
<[dmp]> lars_bauer: for at komme videre ville jeg forsoege mig med en frisk liste af repositories.. jeg syntes de ser lidt maerkelige ud - men det snildt taenkes jeg tager fejl
<[dmp]> lars_bauer: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/31055
<[dmp]> lars_bauer: jeg haaber jeg faar loest det - jeg bliver noed til at smutte nu
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-31
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der nogle af jer der har oplevet at der kommer nogle mærkelige tegne i mc, â  hele vejen rundt i kanten?
<nikolaj_basher> måske er det fordi jeg har ændret mit systemssprog
<simon> har du proevet med en anden terminal-emulator?
<nikolaj_basher> nej men det vil jeg da ogs lige prøve
<nikolaj_basher>  men er helt sikker på det er grunden nu :D
<simon> ok :)
<nikolaj_basher> havde bare glemt jeg havde sat den op til dk sprog
<elfranne> can man placere en bookmark fra menuen på desktop
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-01
<elfranne> kan ma synkronisere en folder via ubuntu one på en headless server
<elfranne> ?spørgsmål .
<sbc> elfranne: Det burde være muligt. Kig på 'u1sdtool' fra kommando-linjen.
<elfranne> jeg prøver det
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp]
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher
<elfranne> sbc når man skal installere u1sdtool er der utrolig mange ting som skal installeres fordi den er lavet til en desktop ubuntu, der er en del x11 og gnome ting
<Ubuntubruger3> Hallo?
<Ubuntubruger3> er der nogen?
<sbc> elfranne: Jeg ved ikke om der er et trick til at få kommandolinje klienten installeret for sig...
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der nogen som har lidt forstand på server, som kan hjælpe
<soren> nikolaj_basher: Du finder aldrig ud af det, hvis du ikke spørger.
<nikolaj_basher> soren, jeg løste selv problemet, skal bare have geninstalleret den, du prøvet at aptitude safe-upgrade ødelagesystemet fordi der skete en fejl
<cromag> hvilke løsninger findes til virtualisering på ubuntu ? - planen er at sætte en debian op inde i denne virtuelle endhed
<cromag> enhed endda.
<cromag> qemu virtualbox men flere ?
<cromag> ud over vmware mangler jeg vist.
<simon> cromag, fuld virtualisering?
<cromag> jeg ved ikke helt hvad du mener med fuld ? :)
<simon> cromag, der er en del alternativer med kernevirtualisering (linux-vserver, kvm, openvz, ...)
<cromag> hmm - jeg ved ikke helt hvad jeg ønsker dér.
<simon> forskellen er om gæstesystemerne deler kerneressourcer (hvilket selvfølgelig kun kan lade sig gøre hvis de alle kører Linux)
<simon> til servervirtualisering er det meget smart fordi der ikke er så meget performancetab.
<simon> alternativt er der Xen.
<cromag> ah
<cromag> jeg bruger ikke maskinen så meget igen, så det bør kunne lade sig gøre at gøre det kernemæssigt - eller kræver det dedikeret cpu f.eks ?
<cromag> kerne*
<cromag> simon: og hvis jeg ønsker fuld virtualisering, hvad ser jeg så efter/på ?
<cromag> ah
<cromag> nvm
<cromag> jeg læste ikke lige
<simon> cromag, det kræver ikke dedikerede CPU'er, men man kan godt dedikere dem.
<cromag> ok
<cromag> lyder som noget fornuftigt noget.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-02
<kemykatze> ?spørgsmål jeg installerede ubuntu for første gang i dag, og alting virkede fint, men efter jeg kørte update manager og installerede de ting der var der har min lyd ikke virket. er der nogen der kan hjælpe med det?
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej. Jeg sidder ved min computer som har to harddiske. Jeg kunne godt tænke mig at formatere den harddisk som har XP (den anden, den jeg er på nu, har ubuntu), og geninstallere XP her på - fordi det er gået helt i kage, og jeg har brug for xp for at køre et bestemt statistik program. Problemet er, at jeg har brug for at lave en floppy disk med drivere til min (SATA)harddisk for at installere WInXP på den. Det har jeg 
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål Hej. Jeg sidder ved min computer som har to harddiske. Jeg kunne godt tænke mig at formatere den harddisk som har XP (den anden, den jeg er på nu, har ubuntu), og geninstallere XP her på - fordi det er gået helt i kage, og jeg har brug for xp for at køre et bestemt statistik program. Problemet er, at jeg har brug for at lave en floppy disk med drivere til min (SATA)harddisk for at installere WInXP på den.
<taffyy>   · :.+ .·°·: helloi .°:·.·.+ ·
<sbc> kemykatze: Du bliver nok nødt til at give os lidt mere at arbejde med. Som det første, hvilken computer drejer det sig om, og hvilken version af Ubuntu har du installeret?
<kemykatze> sbc: jeg har installeret 10.10 på min asus eee netbookl
<sbc> kemykatze: Det lader til at du ikke er den eneste med dette problem. Ifølge denne tråd, så kan det være at enten at slukke maskinen helt og tænde den igen vil virke, eller at højtalerne er 'muted'. Du kan installere alsamixergui for at prøve at un-mute dem. Det er de to ting jeg lige kan finde frem... ellers kan du altid oprette en tråd på vores forum, der er nok lidt flere som kigger med derinde.
<kemykatze> ok så vil jeg prøve de to ting. tak for hjælpen.
<kemykatze> sbc: det virkede ikke med at genstarte, men fik det til at virke med alsamixer. tak for hjælpen.
<sbc> kemykatze: Godt at høre - selvtak :) Fortsat go' weekend
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-03
<Humle91> Ìû
<TLE_at_Leiden> ?spørgsmål Virker betalings-Sputnik i Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-26
<laoshi> møde på #ubuntu-dk-moede om½ time!
<laoshi> møde på #ubuntu-dk-moede!!
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-27
<soren> wangerin: Læste lige referatet fra i går. Har I forsøgt med unity-2d i stedet for unity?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-29
<Kvik> ?spørgsmål
<Kvik> Jeg er ved og prøve og sætte em ftp men kan ikke forbinde til den med anonymous her er min config fil http://pastebin.com/qSS9VKdB
<Kvik> men kan godt forbinde med en bruger
<olegb> Kvik: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<olegb> Du har #anon_upload_enable=YES
<Kvik> olegb, har prøvet med YES og NO det er samme problem
<olegb> Fjern #
<Kvik> det er den guide jeg gølger
<olegb> #betyder kommentar :-)
<Kvik> ja, det har jeg også prøvet
<Kvik> hehe
<olegb> hvis du har fjernet hashmark og genstartet ftpd'en så er jeg blank :-)
<Kvik> olegb, den skriver det her Status:	Tilslutter til 192.168.2.7:21...
<Kvik> Status:	Forbindelse etableret, venter på velkomstbesked...
<Kvik> Respons:	220 (vsFTPd 2.3.2)
<Kvik> Kommando:	USER anonymous
<Kvik> Respons:	331 Please specify the password.
<Kvik> Kommando:	PASS **************
<Kvik> Respons:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<Kvik> Fejl:	Kritisk fejl
<Kvik> Fejl:	Kunne ikke forbinde til server
<Kvik> olegb, slettede FTP bibloteket og lavede det igen så virker det :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-30
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål - Hej! Jeg har netop installeret Ubuntu 11.10. Af en eller anden grund kan jeg ikke finde sluk-knappen i dette design. den findes ikke under brugerprofilen, ikke i bjælken. har ledt rundt i systemet udne held. ved I, hvad jeg evt. gør forkert?
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger6, kan du ikke tilføje ting til panelet ved at højreklikke på bjælken?
<nikolaj_basher> Tilføj til panel som i 10.10
<Ubuntubruger6> nej, der sker ingenting ved højreklik
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg kan ikke finde panelet nævnt nogen steder, hvor det burde vøre muligt at ændre designet. kan ikke gøre det som i 10.10, da jeg netop ikke kan ændre direkte i panelet
<Ubuntubruger6> var jeres sluk--knap der fra starten?
<SLayeRDK> der er der i 11.04
<SLayeRDK> har du et power icon oppe i højre hjørne ?
<Ubuntubruger6> ja, der er et batteri-ikon
<Ubuntubruger6> og kuvert, netværk, lyd, tid og brugerprofil. jeg kunne forestille mig, at sluk-knappen måske skulle være under brugerprofilen, men der er ddte kun muligt at skifte profil
<SLayeRDK> min sluk knap er under power ikonet
<SLayeRDK> så det er en bærbar du bruger, hvilken model ?
<Ubuntubruger6> acer aspire one
<Ubuntubruger6> er der et sted, man kan ændre bjælken? synes ikke, jeg kan finde det i systemindstillinger.
<nikolaj_basher> så kan jeg nok ikke give svaret, men google det
<Ubuntubruger6> ok. og tak :)
<Ubuntubruger6> du havde ret, det kunne googles. kan løses ved at ændre udseende fra 'ambience
<Ubuntubruger6> til 'radience'
<Ubuntubruger6> I må have en rigtig god aften!
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål nogle der har prøver at tilføje en bruger til courier (smtp-server)?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-31
<Kvik> ?spørgsmål nogen der ved hvorfor man ikke kan bruge tap når man bruger aptitude i Kubuntu, man kan fint med apt-get, og hvad er forskellen på de to?
<jarlen> Jeg tror aptitude holder bedre styr på dependencies, så den er bedre til at rydde op efter sig
<jarlen> så vidt jeg har forstået
<jarlen> mht tab, har du så sørger for at installere aptitude? Den er der ikke som standard i nyere Ubuntuversioner
<Kvik> jarlen, ja den er installeret, gjord det med apt-get :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-01
<nikolaj_basher> God aften igen :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-27
<Ubuntubruger9> Hello
<simon> mener du fejlen med danske tegn?
<simon> det kan jeg godt forstå. det som bliver sendt til mig er hverken ISO-8859 *eller* UTF-8.
<Ubuntubruger9> er der nogen her der har styr på om man kan installere ubuntu på raspberry pi model B 512 MB
<simon> hvilket sprog bruger du?
<simon> ups
<Ubuntubruger9> ?    er der nogen her der har styr på om man kan installere ubuntu på raspberry pi model B 512 MB
<Ubuntubruger9> hmm
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-29
<Ubuntubruger7> ? nogen der har prøve at ligge ældre version af ubuntu på raspberry
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-30
<Ubuntubruger3> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger3> er her nogen der ved hvordan man får ubuntu på sin smartphone
<Ubuntubruger3> dansk guide
<Ubuntubruger3> er  her nogen
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-31
<Ubuntubruger5> Er der en php ekspert til rådighed :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-24
<kasperd> Jeg tilføjede kernel.sched_autogroup_enabled = 0 til /etc/sysctl.conf og genstartede, så var mit problem løst.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-25
<Ubuntubruger3> nick  ole
<Ubuntubruger3> Er der nogen her der kan hjælpe mig
<oz6oh> er der nogen morgenfrisk der kan hjælpe mig med at få vmware player til at køre. Den er installeret men kræver en ekstra compilering
<oz6oh> kører også teamviewer så du kan evnt få adgang til maskinen
<oz6oh>  ole@ole-OptiPlex-GX520:~/Hentede filer$ sudo sh  VMware-Player-3.1.6-744570.i386.bundle  Extracting VMware Installer...done.  The product is ready to be installed.  Press Enter to begin  installation or Ctrl-C to cancel.   Installing VMware Player 3.1.6      Configuring...  [######################################################################] 100%  Installation was successful.   Det er fejlen jeg får ?
<oz6oh>  ole@ole-OptiPlex-GX520:~/Hentede filer$ sudo sh  VMware-Player-3.1.6-744570.i386.bundle  Extracting VMware Installer...done.  The product is ready to be installed.  Press Enter to begin  installation or Ctrl-C to cancel.   Installing VMware Player 3.1.6      Configuring...  [######################################################################] 100%  Installation was successful.
<oz6oh> er der slet ingen her ?????
<CybergeekDK> God morgen
<oz6oh> cybergeek   godmorgen
<oz6oh> kan du hjælpe mig ??
<CybergeekDK> Hmm hvad er problemet?
<oz6oh> mihael  good morning
<oz6oh> cybergeek  problemet er ar jeg faktisk har fået vmplayer til at køre men den vil have ekstr ændring i kernel. Den ligger fint i min ubuntu 13.10
<oz6oh> har du gode ideer ?
<oz6oh>  ole@ole-OptiPlex-GX520:~/Hentede filer$ sudo sh  VMware-Player-3.1.6-744570.i386.bundle  Extracting VMware Installer...done.  The product is ready to be installed.  Press Enter to begin  installation or Ctrl-C to cancel.   Installing VMware Player 3.1.6      Configuring...  [######################################################################] 100%  Installation was successful.
<oz6oh> så langt er jeg kommet, men derfra går det galt
<oz6oh> michael  kan du køre teamviewer ?
<CybergeekDK> ja
<oz6oh> har du tid ??
<CybergeekDK> ikke så meget, er på arbejde og tror ikke chefen er glad hvis jeg sidder og laver arbejde for andre end det jeg er sat til.
<oz6oh> evnt et telefonnummer så jeg lige kan give dig besked
<CybergeekDK> giver ikke mit nummer ud til folk jeg ikke rigtig kender
<oz6oh> nej ok du er på arbejde så er det nok ikke rette tid
<CybergeekDK> ville ellers gerne hjælpe
<oz6oh> Ok du kan jo komme til at kende mig  hi hi  er radioamatør hedder ole og bor i ballerup
<CybergeekDK> heh bor i Århus :)
<oz6oh> Kører faktisk kun linux efter en masse bøvl med windows
<oz6oh> ok med århus
<CybergeekDK> :)
<oz6oh> mit problem er at jeg faktisl har fåer vmwareplayer til at køre men den vil have mere inden den er tilfreds
<oz6oh> michael  ok men jeg må evnt finde en anden der kan hjælpe
<CybergeekDK> ja hvis det er noget her og nu
<oz6oh>  ole@ole-OptiPlex-GX520:~/Hentede filer$ sudo sh  VMware-Player-3.1.6-744570.i386.bundle  Extracting VMware Installer...done.  The product is ready to be installed.  Press Enter to begin  installation or Ctrl-C to cancel.   Installing VMware Player 3.1.6      Configuring...  [######################################################################] 100%  Installation was successful.
<oz6oh> ok så langt er jeg kommet
<oz6oh> finder nok en der kan hjælpe
<oz6oh> er der nogen her der kan hjælpe mig med at komme vidre med vmwareplayer ???????????????
<ole_oz6oh> er der nogen her der kan hjælpe mig med at komme vidre med vmwareplayer ???????????????
<Ubuntubruger4> halloooooooooooo
<ole_oz7t> halloooooo
<soren> Det hjælper ikke noget bare at blive ved med at vise den der samme besked igen og igen.
<soren> Især ikke når nu den faktisk siger "Installation was succesful".
<soren> Hvis du har et problem, så skal du jo tale om problemet.
<soren> Ikke om det, der virker.
<ole_oz7t> nøh men jeg vil finde en der kan hjælpe og så må man blive ved  men ellers goddag
<soren> Ja, men INGEN PÅ PLANETEN kan hjælpe dig med at problem, du ikke vil fortælle om.
<ole_oz7t> jeg har det problem at jeg ikke kan komme længere med vmware player
<soren> Ja, det siger du.
<ole_oz7t> nu ved alle på planeten hvad problet er hi hi
<soren> ...men der er stadig en gåde, hvad du har forsøgt og hvad du forventer der sker og hvad der så sker i stedet for.
<soren> Aka: Hvad problemet er.
<ole_oz7t> Jammen problemet er at jeg har fåer installeret vmwareplayer korrekt men den kræver mere inden den kører
<soren> NÃ¥.
<soren> Jamen, så giv den det.
<ole_oz7t> Jammen det er jo der problemet kommer
<soren> (Du vil opdage at kvaliteten af svarene, du kan få vil være stærkt afhængig af kvaliteten af den information, du selv deler.)
<ole_oz7t> jeg er ikke dygtig nok til at komme vidre
<soren> (Og jeg vil selv opdage, at det åbenbart er svært at sætte komma før den tredje kop kaffe)
<ole_oz7t>  ole@ole-OptiPlex-GX520:~/Hentede filer$ sudo sh  VMware-Player-3.1.6-744570.i386.bundle  Extracting VMware Installer...done.  The product is ready to be installed.  Press Enter to begin  installation or Ctrl-C to cancel.   Installing VMware Player 3.1.6      Configuring...  [######################################################################] 100%  Installation was successful.
<soren> Ja, det er modtaget.
<soren> 4 gange nu.
<soren> Som sagt: Der står højt og tydeligt, at alting gik fremragende.
<ole_oz7t> så langt er jeg kommet, men derfra kommer jeg ikke længere
<soren> Nej.
<soren> Det er også modtaget.
<soren> Du skal trykke på "Næste".
<ole_oz7t> Ja men kalder jeg så systemet kræver der noget jeg ikke fprstår
<Ubuntubruger9> "?spørgsmål"
<soren> Ubuntubruger9: Det er ikke et spørgsmål.
<soren> ole_oz7t: Jamen, så er det jo det, du skal dele.
<ole_oz7t> Ja og næste kræver så en ekstra kompilering  noget med kernel o c
<soren> Vi kan sidde her hele dagen og dele ting, vi godt forstår, men det er vel næppe derfor du er her.
<soren> Hvorfor tror du det?
<Ubuntubruger9> "?spørgsmål" jeg vil spørge om man kan downloade ubuntu til sin eksterne harddesk?
<ole_oz7t> Der kommer en rude med oplysninger som jeg ikke fortår
<soren> Jeg forstår det heller ikke.
<soren> Mest fordi jeg ikke kan se den.
<ole_oz7t> soren har du en email så kan jeg sende hele molevitten  min er olehasselbalch@gmail.com hvis du ikke vil af med den her
<soren> Find en anden måde at dele det på.
<soren> pastebin eller noget.
<ole_oz7t> soren man kan jo ikke sende andet end tekst her
<soren> Eller tast noget af informationen fra ruden ind i Google og se, hvad der sker.
<ole_oz7t> soren okke da har slidt google tynd
<soren> Hvordan?
<soren> Du har lige antydet, at det ikke er tekst.
<soren> Så hvordan har du kunnet søge efter noget på Google?
<ole_oz7t> ved at søge på de ord jeg mener er korekte
<ole_oz7t> soren  jeg er nybegynder og søger hjælp med noget
<soren> Hvis du kan taste det ind i google kan du vel også taste det ind her.
<ole_oz7t> soren ja det har jeg gjort og så er der nogle der bliver sure
<soren> Ok, vi prøver lige forfra:
<ole_oz7t> soren  som sagt har jeg vmware inde men vmware kræver mere inden det kører
<soren> Du har (af flere omgange) forklaret, at du har installeret VMWare player. Du har sågar (af flere omgange) bevist det ved at dele noget output fra installationskommandoen.
<soren> Fint not.
<soren> Fint nok.
<soren> Installation af VMWare PLayer er tydeligvis ikke problemet.
<soren> Problemet er det gådefulde efterspil.
<ole_oz7t> soren ja men problemet er at jeg DERFRA ikke kommer vidre
<soren> Så igen: Hvorfor tror du, den kræver mere?
<soren> Ja! Præcis.
<soren> SÃ¥ er det jo *DET* du skal forklare om. Ikke om det, der faktisk virkede.
<ole_oz7t> soren der kommer en rude med oplysninger noget med install og noget med c
<soren> Ok. Så skal du forholde dig til de oplysninger, der står, og udføre en passende handling som modsvar.
<ole_oz7t> soren det er noget med kernel
<soren> Eventuelt kan du dele indholdet af ruden med nogle kloge hoveder, og så kan de måske hjælpe.
<ole_oz7t> soren jammen det er jo der det halter. Jeg er IKKE dygtig nok
<ole_oz7t> har du en mail så kan jeg sende spørgsmålet
<ole_oz7t> soren og grafisk vise dig hvor det går galt
<soren> Kan du ikke klippe/kopiere/sætte ind?
<soren> Hvis du kan e-maile det til mig, så kan du også dele det på anden vis. Googl efter Imagebin, for eksempel.
<ole_oz7t> jo men hvordan sender jeg billeder her ?
<soren> Eller kopier teksten over i en pastebin.
<soren> imagebin.
<ole_oz7t> soren  kender jeg ikke
<soren> Google hjalp mig på 0,44 sekunder med at finde: http://imagebin.org/
<ole_oz7t> soren  kan man ringe til dig ? eller sende en mail ?
<ole_oz7t> soren jeg er 77 og tænker ikke så hurtigt mere
<soren> Nej. Jeg har næppe tid til at hjælpe. Jeg forsøger bare desperat at vise dig, at INGEN kan hjælpe dig, når du ikke deler informationer om problemet.
<soren> ...men kun om ting, der ikke er problemer.
<soren> Ok, gå til denne adresse: http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<soren> Og upload dit screenshot (eller hvad du nu havde tænkt dig at e-maile til mig) der.
<soren> Så får du en internetadresse, som du kan dele her i kanalen.
<ole_oz7t> soren ok jeg prøver at finde en der kan hjælpe. Fint jeg forsøger tak
<soren> Hmm..
<soren> ole_oz7t: Hey, undskyld. Jeg har sovet elendigt og har haft en besværlig morgen. Det skal ikke gå ud over dig, men det gjorde det.
<soren> Jeg går lige en tur og trækker vejret, så prøver vi igen.
<soren> ole_oz7t: Jeg er tilbage igen.
<soren> :(
<Ubuntubruger6> soren  ok kom det billede jeg forsøgte at sende ?
<soren> Ubuntubruger6: Jeg har ikke set det.
<soren> Ubuntubruger6: Er lige på vej til frokost.
<ole_oz7t> det er nok mig der ikke bruger siden rigtigt
<ole_oz7t> ok jeg skal også spise så velbekomme
<ole_oz7t> hjælp kan ikke komme videre med vmwareplayer i min ubuntu 13.10  er der nogen der kan hjælpe???
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-26
<Ubuntubruger8> "?spørgsmål" Hej, jeg har windows xp på min bærbare pc, jeg vil gerne downloade ubuntu. Kan jeg downloade den til min eksterne harddesk? og uden at der sker noget med de filer der ligger på den eksterne harddes?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-27
<Blueeyez> Halløjsa derude :)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-28
<DYSW> Jeg er på udkig efter en måde at streame .avi og .mp4 filer fra min server. Ved bare ikke lige hvilke muligheder der findes. Nogle ideer ?
<Blueeyez> hvilke platforme?
<Blueeyez> DYSW
<DYSW> Blueeyez: Det er primært ubuntu, min mor kører vist manjaro men ellers kører alle ubuntu
<Blueeyez> hvilken server har du? nas eller?
<DYSW> overvejer lidt plex.tv, men jeg så gerne at cpu loadet var hos clienten og ikke på min vps
<Blueeyez> altså nu kaster jeg blot noget ud, men ftp er en mulighed
<DYSW> 12.04 openvz ubuntu vps
<Blueeyez> prøv og spørg på ubuntudanmark.dk :) plex.tv ser meget godt ud ellers
<DYSW> Ikke rigtigt det skal kunne være et link man tilgår i sin browser eller smider i sin afspiller.
<DYSW> filerne er allerede på serveren http://server.dk/files/film.avi, men når man smider den i browseren, loader den hele filmen før den bliver afspillet.
<DYSW> plex.tv og lign har en web gui med kategorier osv. Noget i den stil
<Blueeyez> Du kan bruge ftp?
<Blueeyez> simpelt og letvægtigt
<Blueeyez> ellers er det at smide links på din side og bruge ftp den vej
<Blueeyez> eller som følgende, ved dog ikke hvordan de har gjort det: http://uk-lo-5.static.podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/uupc/s06/e43/uupc_s06e43.ogg
<DYSW> Nej jeg kan ikke se hvordan jeg kan bruge ftp til at streame. FTP overføre hele filen, derefter kan du se den
<DYSW> Du linker til en fil direkte. Den kan kun streames fordi der er noget software på serveren der tillader det. det sker bare ikke.
<Blueeyez> ftp behøver ikke hente hele filen.. har selv brugt ftp til og streame fra
<Blueeyez> og jeg hentede ikke alt indholdet før jeg kunne afspille mediet
<Blueeyez> i ubuntu kan du jo tilslutte til en ftp server og afspille film med vlc fx
<DYSW> Jeg kan bare kun se det gør det mere besværligt. hvis jeg ligger filen på en webserver og loader den i http frem for ftp igennem vlc er det jo det samme
<DYSW> Men ikke det jeg er ude efter. Leder efter noget med en gui web interface
<Blueeyez> spørg på forum ;)
<Blueeyez> hej makije :)
<makije> hej
<Zlaxhe> En der kan finde ud af at kopiere filer via terminalen?
<andlo> Zlaxhe: man cp - starter manualsiden for copy komandoen
<andlo> Zlaxhe: men ellers er det cp /etsted/enfil /etnytsted/ cilkopiere en fil fra etsted til etnytsted
<andlo> *vil kopiere
<Zlaxhe> tak, prøver lige :)
<Zlaxhe> den gider ikke :/
<andlo> Zlaxhe: hva siger den?
<Zlaxhe> at der er fejl i
<Zlaxhe> skal kopiere fra disk 1 til disk 2
<Zlaxhe> er det så via /media eller /dev?
<Zlaxhe> eller lad os holde os på basis
<Zlaxhe> jeg er i /home
<andlo> Zlaxhe: det må være via media
<Zlaxhe> og har lavet 2 mapper
<Zlaxhe> den ene hedder test1 og den anden test2
<andlo> Zlaxhe: skal du kopiere en eller mange filer?
<Zlaxhe> hvordan kopier jeg test1 til test2?
<Zlaxhe> blot 1 mappe
<Zlaxhe> hvis muligt
<Zlaxhe> men det er mange filer
<andlo> Zlaxhe: du kan evt installere midnight Commander ;) sudo apt-get install mc (tror jeg)
<Zlaxhe> grunden er at normal fil kopiering fejler og derfor vil jeg via terminal
<andlo> den startes med mc, og er så en norton commander clon som i gamle dage :)
<Zlaxhe> okay, den er ved og installere :)
<andlo> men ellers kan cp -R /media/disk1/test /home/Zlaxhe/test2
<andlo> Zlaxhe: må smutte - min datter skal op af badet og i seng :)
<Zlaxhe> ;)
<Zlaxhe> fandt vidst fejlen :D manglede blot ~ foran / :D
<Zlaxhe> andlo fandt kommandoen :D
<CybergeekDK> aften
<Zlaxhe> hej CybergeekDK :D
<CybergeekDK> hej Zlaxhe :D
<Zlaxhe> du er vel ikke god med en terminal? :)
<Zlaxhe> hvis vi tænker på cp kommandoen
<CybergeekDK> øøh god og god det er jo lige det.
<CybergeekDK> Hvad er problemet ?
<Zlaxhe> hmm kan læse  mig til at cp ikke kan vise den d el
<Zlaxhe> kopier via terminalen med cp
<Zlaxhe> men kan jo  ikke rigtigt følge med i processen
<CybergeekDK> hvad med mc ?
<Zlaxhe> eller kan godt, men den måde er upraktisk
<Zlaxhe> opgav det :I
<CybergeekDK> den kan man følge det i.
<Zlaxhe> okay, tja blot min pc ikke fryser denne gang :)
<Zlaxhe> når jeg kopier alm. så fryser min pc af en årsag
<Zlaxhe> derfor prøver via terminalen
<CybergeekDK> ooh :)
<Zlaxhe> skal have lært og bruge den terminal jo :D
<CybergeekDK> :)=
<Zlaxhe> hvordan går det med din hjemmeside? :)
<CybergeekDK> øh har ikke fået bakset med det de sidste par dage
<Zlaxhe> okay hehe ;)
<CybergeekDK> arbejdet har drænet mig for energi
<Zlaxhe> sådan det det med arbejde ;)
<Zlaxhe> men at lave hjemmeside er os tungt arbejde :)
<Zlaxhe> skal selv lave en med mybb
<CybergeekDK> yeah :o
<Zlaxhe> så kører rsync :D
<Zlaxhe> terminalen er nice :P
<CybergeekDK> :P
<CybergeekDK> :D
<Zlaxhe> NÃ¥ der er liv i dig endnu :D
<CybergeekDK> yes use
<CybergeekDK> yes* ukrut forgår ikke så let :D
<Zlaxhe> nej, en skam ukrut ikke er værdifuldt som guld ^^
<Zlaxhe> oh xD
<Zlaxhe> burde nok sove hahahahaa
<Zlaxhe> ..
<CybergeekDK> hehe
<Zlaxhe> laver du så? :)
<CybergeekDK> stener lidt brobyggerne
<Zlaxhe> tv serie?
<CybergeekDK> ja fra dr.dk bonanza omkring storebæltsbyggeriet
<CybergeekDK> http://www.dr.dk/bonanza/serie/dokumentar/brobyggerne.htm
<Zlaxhe> arh :)
<Zlaxhe> er ikke så opdateret hvad angår tv xD
<CybergeekDK> nææ men skal lige slappe af inden jeg nok skal i gang med kodning :D
<Zlaxhe> ja okay hehe :) Jeg slapper af mens terminalen arbejder :D
<Zlaxhe> og så hører jeg podcast :)
<CybergeekDK> :D
<Zlaxhe> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/podcasts/
<CybergeekDK> nice
<Zlaxhe> Har siddet og opsat det, det gamle var lidt upraktisk og nogle logoer var forældede.
<CybergeekDK> :)
<Zlaxhe> Nå vil smutte til køjs :) du må hygge dig ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-29
<tomme86> hejsa :)
<DYSW> Er der spejle til security.ubuntu.com ? Nu igennem 4 dage er der intet kontakt til det og kun sporalsk kontakt til archive.ubuntu.com når jeg kører apt-get update
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-30
<Blueeyez> hej andlo :)
<Blueeyez> hej DYSW :)
<DYSW> hej Blueeyez
<Blueeyez> hej CybergeekDK :D
<Blueeyez> sikke aktivt her bliver :D
<CybergeekDK> hej :)
<DYSW> ja folk skriver ikke så meget
<Blueeyez> nej, det lidt en skam :/
<DYSW> dertil findes jo #ubuntu-dk-snak
<DYSW> Jeg leder efter lidt råd til et storage setup. Har brug for en sikker hd løsning, så ryger der en hd så skal intet kunne gå tabt
<Blueeyez> tja, med den aktivitet der er så det vidst kun godt at her er lidt aktivt
<Blueeyez> DYSW køb 2 nas enheder, sæt dem op i 2 forskellige hjem og sørg for at de synkroniserer
<DYSW> har kun råd til 1 setup og ikke adgang til et andet hjem med nok båndbrede
<Blueeyez> træls, for det med 1 enhed kan gå galt
<Blueeyez> har selv overvejet følgende
<DYSW> Har 6 stk 3 TB hdds
<Blueeyez> der skal lidt af en nas til så
<DYSW> Nej burde ikke være noget problem. bruger 3 af dem til opbevaring, og de sidste 3 til redudency
<DYSW> Ved det, men bare jeg kan gemme dataen er andre funktioner knaå så vigtige. Kunne være nice at kunne streame derfra, men ikke strengt nødvendigt.
<Blueeyez> skal den kunne afspille film på tvet?
<DYSW> Nej "bare" på en anden ubuntu computer. Har en box med ubuntu på til tvet.
<Blueeyez> hvis så er denne nas måske værd at kigge på: http://www.asustor.com/product?p_id=16
<Blueeyez> ja okay, men tjek pris kontra ydeevne mm :)
<Blueeyez> og så at du ikke behøver den anden boks
<Blueeyez> wb :)
<CybergeekDK> danke min znc fucker total op
<DYSW> Hey CybergeeDK.
<CybergeekDK> hey DYSW
<DYSW> Blueeyez: tak for linket, har set på mange løsninger, har bare allerede alt hardware, 1230v2 tilovers, så rigeligt med hardware.
<Blueeyez> kan det så ikke laves til e n løsning? :)
<Blueeyez> men det er svært, da der jo kan gå meget galt
<DYSW> helt klart. Renger med at gøre det simpelt. smb eller noget, så alle filer på serveren er tilgængeligt på alle computere i hjemmet. RAID/redudency delen på serveren er problemet
<Blueeyez> hvorfor?
<DYSW> jeg ved ikke hvordan jeg skal gøre det rent software mæssigt, har sat alle hds til og hardwaren er parat
<Blueeyez> arh, ja en god ide er hvis man har 2 harddiske som ikke indeholder data så man kan lege med det uden at slette ens data ;)
<Blueeyez> er der ubuntu server du har på den
<Blueeyez> ?
<DYSW> Har intet på den endnu
<Blueeyez> okay, hvad med freenas?
<Blueeyez> eller nas4free
<DYSW> Har overvejet det.
<Blueeyez> de er letvægtige og stabile
<DYSW> Fandt ellers den her artikel. http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2012/04/05/set-up-a-full-redundant-btrfs-storage-under-ubuntu-linux/
<Blueeyez> og vidst ret nemme at sætte op
<Blueeyez> ja, men tænker mest på at freenas/nas4free er mere letvægtige
<Blueeyez> og så kan de administreres via browseren som en nas
<DYSW> ja det har du så ret i
<Blueeyez> jeg ville bruge det, men jeg går efter den asustor som jeg  linkede til
<DYSW> Ser også godt ud
<DYSW> tak for de gode råd
<Blueeyez> ;)
<Blueeyez> du kan evt spørge på forum jo :)
<Blueeyez> der er nok flere svar der end her
<DYSW> helt klart
<Blueeyez> andlo
#ubuntu-dk 2015-03-25
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har problemer med bonding i min ubuntu 12.04  jeg kan pinge internt men så snart jeg skal ud at huset får jeg at vide at den ikke kan finde siden   HJÆLP
#ubuntu-dk 2016-03-29
<Ubuntubruger5> Hello - my ubunto has shut down - can I reboot?I does'nt work in recovery mode. Its asks for logon and password, which it does'nt accept.
<Minidkz> Hey :)
<Ubuntubruger5> Spørsgmål - hvordan rebooter jeg ubuntu, når det er låst og ikke kan komme videre end anmodning omlogin og password, som den ikke acepterer?
<Christian_Arvai>  Topic for #ubuntu-dk-moede is: IRC-møde tirsdag d. 29. marts 2016 kl. 20.00
<Minidkz> Nogen som kan hjælpe mig med at få fat i "OpgenPGP fingerprint" :)
#ubuntu-dk 2016-04-01
<bizukifu_> ?spørgsmål: Er der nogle der ved, om der er nogle linuxgrupper, der mødes på fyn ?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-04-02
<n00bster> hello
<n00bster> how do danes feel about the faroe islands?
<GNUbahn> I suppose it depends on the Danes you're asking
<n00bster> whats the mainstream view?
<GNUbahn> Don't get me wrong, but I think it's a strange question. What lies behind that question? Please elaborate
<n00bster> Just curiousity
<n00bster> Are they viewed positively?
<n00bster> favorably rather
<n00bster> are most danes satisfied with the relationship they have with the faroe islands?
<GNUbahn> As I said, it depends. My guess would be that most people are quite fine about the islands. At tomes there is this discussion about financial support and local decisions. These can lead to head shaking but is probably just a sign of a lack of knowledge and of self-reflection
<GNUbahn> I think most Danes would find it strange, if the islands were to leave the kingdom
<n00bster> Is that a plaussible scenario?
<n00bster> plausible*
<n00bster> What are the major differences on issues of local decisions?
<GNUbahn> I don't think at this time, but other would know better.
<GNUbahn> What do you think?
<n00bster> do they have the same currency?
<n00bster> probably a lot of disputes over natural resources, if there are any over there
<n00bster> i'm guessing
<GNUbahn> May I ask: Why are you asking? Why are you interested in this topic?
<Ubuntubruger8> I need a link download ubuntu iso to install using virtual box
<n00bster> GNUbahn, Its curious; I wonder how successful Danes are at maintaining their colonies
#ubuntu-dk 2016-04-03
<GNUbahn> n00bster, and then again, where comes the interest from?
<n00bster> its ai have some weird esoteric interests
#ubuntu-dk 2019-03-25
<Ubuntubruger8> hej, Jeg har lige tilmeldt dette forum, hvordan sender jeg et spørgsmål via forum?
#ubuntu-dk 2019-03-27
<Ubuntubruger9> hvordan henter jeg ubuntu iso fil til mac
<Ubuntubruger9> ubuntu iso mac
